# Knife sharpener?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all,

ANyone know a good place to get knives professionally sharpened?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ANyone know a good place to get knives professionally sharpened?


there is no such place here. some three years ago, i wanted to have my manicure kit tools sharpened, and the guys from 'minutes' told me there is no one in dubai to do that. so i take them with me when i go back home to europe and have them sharpened there 

you may as well buy new knives if you don't want to try that yourself at home. there are sharpening files in carrefour, geant, lulu, and other supermarkets. try asking the guys working in lulu's. they know where everything is in dubai.

i haven't tried deira or karama, and i get a feeling that there might be some hidden shop i haven't discovered yet, but it takes a good long day of search and some comfy footwear. will keep you posted.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I recently bought a set of Global knives from Tavola in MoE and got a voucher for having them sharpened at their Jumeirah branch. I'm not sure if they sharpen all sorts of knives but it might be worth giving them a call.


----------

